# Zugriff auf IP/URI sperren unter Vista ohne hosts Datei



## Andreas Späth (15. September 2008)

Hallöchen gemeinde der Tutorianer, und schon wieder steh ich vor einem Problem.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit unter Vista einem Programm vorübergehend (also keine Dauerhafte Lösung) den Zugriff auf einen bestimmten Server zu verweigern.
Da das Programm sich nicht für die hosts Datei von Windows interessiert, fällt diese Möglichkeit schonmal weg. 
Auserdem ist das irgendwie generell nicht so das wahre jedesmal die Datei abändern zu müssen.

Ich hab nun mal einige Personal Firewalls im Visier gehabt, aber irgendwie sind die für diese Anforderung alle ein wahrer Overkill.

Gibt es irgendeine simple Personal Firewall oder eine andere Lösung als in der Software jedesmal zum testen die Serveradresse umzustellen?

Der betreffende Server ist übrigens ein Apache (oder ein sonstiger httpd, ist ja auch egal), und ne ganz normale HTTP Post Anfrag auf Port 80.

Die idee das ganze Serverseitig zu blockieren hatte ich auch schon, ist aber nicht meiner ;-)

Nachtrag: Achso, es darf auch nur dieser eine Server für Testzwecke gesperrt werden, alle anderen soll das Programm noch erreichen.
Wobei es mir egal ist ob andere Anwendungen auf dem selbem System noch auf den Server zugreifen können.


----------



## Navy (15. September 2008)

Für eine IP kannst Du einfach eine statische Route vergeben.

Unter Linux, Unix wie auch Windows lautet der Befehl sinnvollerweise "route", für Details sollte Du dessen manpages resp. Hilfe konsultieren.


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. September 2008)

Das werd ich doch gleich mal testen, wobei ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das Microsoft in der Hilfe oftmals zuviel unnütze Informationen mitgibt. Aber wozu gibt es Google, jetzt hab ich ja das passende Suchwort


----------

